# Prob Livebox et Time capsule pour extention de reseau wifi



## angeviv (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Heureux propriétaire d'un macbook pro résina depuis peu, j'étais auparavant sur PC.

A l'approche de la quarantaine, j'ai voulu me faire un plaisir et passer au Mac.
Pour l'instant que du bonheur et j'aurais du le faire avant.

Mais comme toute drogue on en veut plus, donc, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une time capsule pour faire mes sauvegarde et stocker un peu des fichiers.
Là encore, c'est le top.

Mais là où ça se complique, c'est que j'ai une maison avec des murs épais et ma livebox ne passe pas de partout. Donc, je me suis mis à vouloir configurer ma time capsule (branchée en ethernet à la livebox) comme extension de réseau wifi (et non comme nouveau réseau)
Donc, je rentre dans les paramètres, je configure tout ça (le mot de passe se marque tout seul, preuve que ça communique bien) et j'attend la fin de la mis à jour. Et là, erreur inattendue. 
De plus, ma time capsule devient introuvable. 
Réinitialisation avec un trombone, et rebelotte. 
Deuxième essai, même résultat.
Au bout du dixième essai et à 2 doigts du divorce avec ma femme (elle aperçoit juste mes cheveux au dessus de la pomme et au bout de plusieurs heures elle en a marre) je me suis décidé à demander de l'aide, en esprérant qu'une âme charitable passe par là (ou alors un bon avocat spécialisé dans le divorce).

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 la TC n'est pas un répéteur wi-fi universel, elle est incapable de répéter le signal de la Livebox.

Elle ne peut répéter le signal wifi QUE d'une autre borne Apple : autre TC, borne Airport.

Tu peux créer un NOUVEAU réseau depuis la Time capsule, et soit avoir les 2 réseaux wifi disponibles (Livebox + TC) ce qui n'est pas l'idéal, soit mieux, une fois la TC configurée et les connexion ordis - TC réalisées, désactiver le wifi de la Livebox si tu n'as pas besoin de sa couverture.

Ce qui dépend de la configuration des lieux.


----------



## angeviv (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse très rapide.
Il me semblait pourtant qu'on pouvait le faire, j'ai vu une vidéo sur youtube où la personne se connectait à sa box.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

Si tu lis l'anglais :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4087737?start=0&tstart=0

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2392292?start=0&tstart=0

et :  

_"Apple's "extend a wireless network" function is a proprietary feature that will only work if you have another Apple router."_

D'autre part sauf erreur de ma part tu ne trouveras nulle part dans le mode d'emploi de la Time Capsule une allusion à l'extension du réseau wifi d'un routeur wifi non Apple.


----------



## angeviv (11 Octobre 2012)

OK, je vais certainement choisir la solution de désactiver la livebox.
Encore merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

En complément : on ne peut pas désactiver le mode routeur de la Livebox, par conséquent il ne faut pas utiliser le mode routeur de la TC.

La TC se comportera en point d'accès Wifi, tandis que la fonction DHCP (attribution d'adresses IP aux appareils) et la fonction routeur (aiguillage vers les appareils) seront assurées par la LB.

En clair, si tu n'as besoin de son réseau wifi, la seule chose à faire dans la Livebox est de désactiver le wifi.


----------



## doctoctoc (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur forum et nouvel utilisateur mac, copier-collé du premier message d'angeviv avec imac à la place de macbook.

Même type de questions multiples, quel intérêt à désactiver le wifi de la LB pour le remplacer par celui de TC? et si on ne le fait pas, à l'installation de la TC est ce que son wifi se désactive pour ne plus servir que de DD sur le réseau LB?

Si angeviv voulait bien me faire profiter de son expérience d'installation qui date de quelques mois si j'ai bien compris.

Je reste prudent et n'ai pas encore installé la TC, avant, je lis, je lis, je lis. 

Merci des réponses éventuelles.


----------



## Fo0rNiK (21 Juillet 2013)

Hello, bon j'ai bien compris qu'on ne pouvait pas étendre avec une TC un réseau WI-FI Livebox, mais j'ai une question!

J'ai ajouté ma TC (par wifi) au réseau WI-FI ( Livebox ) sans problème, par contre j'essaie de connecter un disque dur réseau à ma TC en ethernet et ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai l'impression que dans se mode les ports ethernet sont désactivés ou je ne sais pas....

 Je me suis dit le DHCP ne fonctionnait pas et donc j'ai essayé de configurer manuellement mon disque dur mais rien n'y fait une vrai barrière!

Avez-vous déjà eu le même problème face à cette idée tordue que j'ai de faire ça??


----------

